# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Σκοταδοφοβια

## Lonely Heart

Τρέμω αλήθεια τρέμω στραγγίζει το αίμα από πάνω μου όταν είμαι μόνη μου σπίτι. Ακόμη δεν μπορώ ούτε μόνη μου να κοιμηθώ.
Έχω σκοταδοφοβια.
Έχω προσπαθήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές να το ξεπεράσω με πολύ θάρρος αλλά τίποτα.
Μέχρι και φωνές ακούω μόνη μου.
Τρέμω. Φοβάμαι. Υποφέρω.
Όταν γίνω φοιτήτρια τι θα κάνω πως θα ζήσω μόνη.
Τώρα είμαι μόνη σπίτι, βράδυ πείτε κάτι να ηρεμησω τρέμω σας παρακαλώ. Ή καρδιά μου χτυπάει πολύ δυνατά. Μια φορά λόγο ενός θορύβου τρόμαξα και μουδιασε το σωμα μου όλο από την αριστερή πλευρά. Είμαι για δέσιμο.Ντρέπομαι ολόκληρη γαϊδουρα να έχω τέτοιες φοβίες.
ΒΟΉΘΕΙΑ πείτε κάτι σας παρακαλώ μου φαίνεται θα λυποθυμησω ....

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Έλα βρε κορίτσι, άναψε κανένα φως, βάλε λίγο τηλεόραση ή ραδιοφωνο. Μην φοβάσαι καθόλου, όλα στο μυαλό είναι.

----------


## Lonely Heart

> Έλα βρε κορίτσι, άναψε κανένα φως, βάλε λίγο τηλεόραση ή ραδιοφωνο. Μην φοβάσαι καθόλου, όλα στο μυαλό είναι.


Το έχω ήδη κάνει αυτο
Αν ή λύση του προβλήματος μου ήταν τόσο απλή δεν θα το έκανα θέμα.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι έξω είναι σκοτάδι.
Και κυρίως οι διαταραχές στον ύπνο μου,που ακούω φωνές, που βλέπω πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Constantly curious

Τι βλεπεις?

Η ελλειψη υπνου εχει αρνητικα συμπτωματα. Ταραχη, αποπροσωποποιηση ή αποπραγματοποιηση?
Το μεσημερι μιλουσαμε για τον ενοχισμο. Τι σε εκανε να νιωσεις ετσι? Τωρα δλδ

----------


## Lonely Heart

> Τι βλεπεις?


Ακούω και βλέπω πράγματα που έχω ανάγκη εκείνη την στιγμή.
Θυμάμαι μικρή όταν με είχε βάλει ή μαμά μου με το ζόρι να κοιμηθώ μόνη μου ώστε να συνηθίσω.Είχα ανάγκη από την παρουσία της ώστε να μην φοβάμαι κι έτσι την ειδα πεντακάθαρα να περνάει μπροστά από την πόρτα του δωματίου μου και να με κοιτάει.
Όμως ποτέ δεν πέρασε...
Εκείνη την ώρα ήταν ξαπλωμένη στο κρεβάτι της.
Έτσι έχει γίνει αντίστοιχα και με φωνές που άκουσα ,το είχα ανάγκη εκείνη την στιγμή

----------


## Constantly curious

σε βοηθα η νοητικη - ακουστικη παρουσια της ?

----------


## Lonely Heart

> σε βοηθα η νοητικη - ακουστικη παρουσια της ?


Όχι μόνο της μητέρας μου 
Οποιουδήποτε ατόμου 
Αρκεί να μην είμαι μόνη μου

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν ξερω πως να σε βοηθησω γιατι εισαι σε ευθραυστη ψυχολογια και η καλυτερη αρχη ειναι ενας ψυχιατρος. 
Το σκοταδι αντιπροσωπευει λενε καποιες θεωριες τον φοβο μας για τον θανατο. Εχεις θεμα με τον εαυτο σου, τον χαρακωνεις, τον πονας γιατι πονας και δεν ακουγεσαι.
Σε παρακαλω πηγαινε μιλησε τους και απαιτησε να σε συνοδεψουν σε ψυχιατρο. Μην αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου ετσι, προτιμοτερο να πας να τα πεις παρα να τα γραφεις εδω, πρεπει να απευθηνθεις σε ειδικο !!!

----------


## elis

αμα δεισ οτι δεν παλευετε απο καμια πλευρα το θεμα ρωτα το φαρμακοποιο τησ γειτονιασ
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
ειναι ζορικα και πρεπει να παρεισ κατι να ηρεμησεισ κατα προτιμηση οχι κατι εθιστικο
να κοιμηθεισ καλα να τα δεισ λιγο πιο θετικα τα πραγματα αμα παρεισ φαρμκα παντωσ το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα νιωσεισ καλυτερα
υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να σου αρεσει αυτο το στυλ ζωησ εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο αλλα πιστεψε με δε θα σε βοηθησει στη μετεπειτα ζωη σου και πολυ παλι θα βρεισ ακρη αλλα αν ησουνα μεινστριμ ισωσ να ηταν τα πραγματα καλυτερα σκεψου τη επιλογη θεσ να κανεισ για τη ζωη σου

----------


## Macgyver

Συμφωνω με C.C. , ολες οι φοβιες θεραπευονται απ οσο ξερω με ψυχοθεραπεια .

----------


## Lonely Heart

Ή αλήθεια είναι ότι από τότε που έκανα απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας κι έφτασα κοντά στον θάνατο μόλις πέρασε ή μεγάλη μπόρα και συνειδητοποίησα την πράξη μου άρχισα να έχω έντονη φοβία για τον θάνατο περισσότερο από το φυσιολογικο πιστεύω.
Όμως έχω την εντύπωση πως ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που πραγματικά φταίει.
Είναι τα θρίλερ που έχω δει.
Εννοείται πως ξέρω ότι είναι ψεύτικα όμως όταν πέφτει το σκοτάδι με πιάνει μια σύγχηση και οι αναμνήσεις από αυτά τα έργα παίρνουν μορφή στην σκέψη μου και στην δική μου ζωή.

----------


## Constantly curious

Λονλυ...το επιχειρημα σου δεν ευσταθει. Οτι το θριλερ ειναι το αιτιο ολων των αλλων συμπτωματων. Στη προκειμενη αντικατεστησε τα με κατι ευχαριστο και δες αν θα φυγει η "σκοταδοφοβια".
Σου προτειναμε και στο αλλο θεμα καποιες λυσεις. Εισαι 18 ετων διεκδικησε την ψυχικη σου υγεια.

----------


## Lonely Heart

> αμα δεισ οτι δεν παλευετε απο καμια πλευρα το θεμα ρωτα το φαρμακοποιο τησ γειτονιασ
> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
> ειναι ζορικα και πρεπει να παρεισ κατι να ηρεμησεισ κατα προτιμηση οχι κατι εθιστικο
> να κοιμηθεισ καλα να τα δεισ λιγο πιο θετικα τα πραγματα αμα παρεισ φαρμκα παντωσ το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα νιωσεισ καλυτερα
> υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να σου αρεσει αυτο το στυλ ζωησ εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο αλλα πιστεψε με δε θα σε βοηθησει στη μετεπειτα ζωη σου και πολυ παλι θα βρεισ ακρη αλλα αν ησουνα μεινστριμ ισωσ να ηταν τα πραγματα καλυτερα σκεψου τη επιλογη θεσ να κανεισ για τη ζωη σου


Φοβάμαι πως αν αρχίσω από αυτήν την ηλικία με τα χάπια δεν θα ξεμπερδευω μετά. Και δεν θέλω να τα παίρνω εφόρου ζωής.
Είχα ζητήσει μόνη μου αντικαταθλιπτικά εξάλλου από φαρμακοποιό και δεν μου έδωσε λόγο ηλικίας.

----------


## Stavros

Παιδιά εδώ πρέπει να δράσουμε.
Προσφέρομαι να σου δώσω εγώ λεφτά για να πας σε ψυχίατρο.Θες να στα βάλω σε λογαριασμό,θες να στα στείλω ταχυδρομικά,τι να κάνω?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.

Εσύ ανά πάσα στιγμή,κινδυνεύεις.Σήμερα λες πως δεν κάνεις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας αλλά αύριο μπορείς να κάνεις.
Λοιπόν βοήθα μας να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Το σωστο ειναι να μην χορηγουνται χαπια χωρις συνταγη γιατρου. Γνωστο.

Τι θα πει απο αυτη την ηλικεια? 
Αν ειχες ας πουμε θυρεοειδη δεν θα επαιρνες αγωγη ?

Υπηρξε ενας που να σου ειπε -μια χαρα τα περνας αραξε κανα χρονο στο σπιτι και τα λεμε...?
Απο οτι διαβασα, οχι. Απλα τα πραγματα - πιεσε τους γονεις να πατε σε ψυχιατρο. Αν σου δωσει χαπια να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεια. Θα καταλαβεις σιγα σιγα απο τις πασχεις και γιατι νιωθεις ετσι. Θελεις να γιατρευτεις ? Κανεις την αρχη οσο και να σε τρομαζει. Δεν την κανεις ? ... δεν ειναι ευχαριστο το μονοπατι.

Δες το λοιπον, και ζυγισε τις επιλογες σου. Νοηση εχεις, συναισθηματικη φορτιση εχεις που σε μπερδευει. 
Παρτο αλλιως ...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αντικαταθλιπτικο σκετο δε δινουν ετσι απλα, παει παρεα με το αγχολυτικο. Αν δεν λαβεις σαφη διαγνωση μην κανεις πειραματα.

----------


## Lonely Heart

> Παιδιά εδώ πρέπει να δράσουμε.
> Προσφέρομαι να σου δώσω εγώ λεφτά για να πας σε ψυχίατρο.Θες να στα βάλω σε λογαριασμό,θες να στα στείλω ταχυδρομικά,τι να κάνω?
> 
> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
> 
> Εσύ ανά πάσα στιγμή,κινδυνεύεις.Σήμερα λες πως δεν κάνεις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας αλλά αύριο μπορείς να κάνεις.
> Λοιπόν βοήθα μας να σε βοηθήσουμε.


Δεν είναι χρηματικό το πρόβλημα.
Οικονομικά μπορώ να πάω σε έναν ψυχίατρο απλά το θέμα είναι οι γονείς μου.
Εκτώς αυτού είμαι ανίκανη πλέον να κάνω κακό στον εαυτο μου.Καθώς φοβάμαι.

----------


## Stavros

> Αντικαταθλιπτικο σκετο δε δινουν ετσι απλα, παει παρεα με το αγχολυτικο. Αν δεν λαβεις σαφη διαγνωση μην κανεις πειραματα.


Όχι.Τα ssri's/Snri's έχουν αντικαταθλιπτικές και αγχολυτικές ιδιότητες.Αλλά αργούν να δράσουν.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.
Συνήθως αυτό χορηγούν οι ιατροί.Αλλά καλύτερα να πάει σε γιατρό.Αν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα.Γρήγορα όμως.Πριν να είναι αργά.
Μπορεί στο μέλλον να υποτροπιάσεις άσχημα και αντί ασπιρίνης να πάρεις τίποτα MΣΑΦ εύκαιρα που θα βρεις και τότε...
ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥ.

----------


## Lonely Heart

Αν και κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά δίνονται χωρίς συνταγή δεν θα τα πάρω.
Καθώς δεν θα ήθελα να το μετανιωσω αργότερα
Σίγουρα ή καλύτερη λύση είναι ένας ειδικός δεν αντιλεγω σε αυτο.

----------


## elis

λοιπον εγω δε στεκομαι στην αποπειρα κλπ ουτε οτι εισαι ευαισθητη
αλλα θελω να κατσεισ να σκεφτεισ μονη σου αν ζεισ καλα
ετσι οπωσ εισαι αν εχεισ ποιοτητα ζωησ αν περνασ ευχαριστα ομορφα κλπ
και να σκεφτεισ και τι θελεισ απο τη ζωη σου τα φαρμακα καλωσ η κακωσ δινουν ποιοτητα ζωησ
αλλα εμεισ που τα παιρνουμε γκρινιαζουμε γτ θελουμε καλυτερα φαρμακα πιο αποτελεσματικα
να μασ φτιαχνουν τη διαθεση χωρισ παρενεργειεσ γι αυτο γκρινιαζουμε ολοι εμεισ
αμα τα φαρμακα ηταν λιγο καλυτερα θα πετουσαμε ολοι αλλα τι να κανουμε ειμαστε πισω 
τοσα χρονια επρεπε να τα χουνε βρει αλλα τελοσ παντων ποιοτητα ζωησ αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να σκεφτεισ και να αποφασισεισ

----------


## Lonely Heart

> λοιπον εγω δε στεκομαι στην αποπειρα κλπ ουτε οτι εισαι ευαισθητη
> αλλα θελω να κατσεισ να σκεφτεισ μονη σου αν ζεισ καλα
> ετσι οπωσ εισαι αν εχεισ ποιοτητα ζωησ αν περνασ ευχαριστα ομορφα κλπ
> και να σκεφτεισ και τι θελεισ απο τη ζωη σου τα φαρμακα καλωσ η κακωσ δινουν ποιοτητα ζωησ
> αλλα εμεισ που τα παιρνουμε γκρινιαζουμε γτ θελουμε καλυτερα φαρμακα πιο αποτελεσματικα
> να μασ φτιαχνουν τη διαθεση χωρισ παρενεργειεσ γι αυτο γκρινιαζουμε ολοι εμεισ
> αμα τα φαρμακα ηταν λιγο καλυτερα θα πετουσαμε ολοι αλλα τι να κανουμε ειμαστε πισω 
> τοσα χρονια επρεπε να τα χουνε βρει αλλα τελοσ παντων ποιοτητα ζωησ αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να σκεφτεισ και να αποφασισεισ


Όχι δεν νομίζω πως έχω.
Δεν μου αρέσει η ζωή μου.
Μισώ τον εαυτό μου.
Δεν έχω φίλους/φίλες
Δεν βγαίνω καθόλου έξω γιατί ζω σε χωριό 160 ατόμων
Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα με το άλλο φίλο αν και 18
Μαλωνω με την μάνα μου όλη μέρα
Βαριεμαι όλη μέρα
Είμαι συνέχεια χαμένη στις ονειροπολησεις μου
Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βλέπω τηλεόραση και να είμαι στο ίντερνετ από το κινητό.
Όχι δεν μου αρέσει η ζωή μου.

----------


## elis

αμα ειναι τοτε κανε υπομονη και διαβαζε να πασ αλλου για να ζησεισ δε χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα για την ωρα
ειναι ο τροποσ ζωησ στο χωριο τετοιοσ που ασφυκτιεισ δεν εισαι για φαρμακα η ζωη σου ειναι τετοια που ταλαιπωρησε
εισαι εξυπνη γι αυτο ταλαιπωρησε θεσ παραπανω απο αυτα που ζεισ αμα ησουνα στοκοσ θα ειχεσ δεχτει αυτη τη ζωη
μια χαρα εισαι απλα μια που καθεσε εκει για να περναει η ωρα σου ρωτα τα αλλα παιδια γνωμεσ για το στυλ σου
γτ φανταζομαι ειναι ιδιαιτερο και σε πολη αμα πασ θα δυσκολευτεισ λιγο στην αρχη αλλα αμα εχεισ την ταμπελα φοιτητρια μη φοβασαι θα την βρεισ την ακρη υπομονη και διαβασμα

----------


## Lonely Heart

Ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου.
Κι εγω αυτό σκέφτομαι να διαβάσω να πάω σε άλλη πόλη κι από εκεί και πέρα βλέπω τι κάνω.
Ακόμη και να μην περάσω αυτό που θέλω που χλομό το βλέπω ,δεν πειράζει εγώ να φύγω θέλω.
Τώρα όσο αφορα το στύλ μου.
Δεν ξέρω αν αναφερεσαι στον χαρακτήρα ή στην εμφάνιση. Αλλά νομίζω κυρίως το πρώτο είναι αυτό που φταίει. Είμαι εσωστρεφής, κοινωνιοφοβικη δεν έχω φίλους και παρέες δεν μιλάω σε κανέναν δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Όλοι με βλέπουν λυπημένη και τους απωθεί κι αυτούς από το να με προσεγγίσουν.
Με λίγα λόγια με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω και σε άλλη πόλη να πάω δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.
Αλλά του ελάχιστων θα μπορέσω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο εφόσον δεν θα χρειάζομαι την συγκατάθεση κανενός

----------


## elis

ολα αυτα που λεσ τα ειχα κι εγω αλλα ειχα παρεεσ ενασ θεοσ ξερει αν ηταν νορμαλ τα παιδια που εκανα παρεα 
η αν ειχαν μυαλο στο κεφαλι τουσ παντωσ εγω τα ειχα ολα αυτα και ελεγα και λεω βλακειεσ
κι αυτο εξατιασ των σκεψεων μου νομιζω και του κεφαλιου μου του κλουβιου εχω κανει ενα καρο μαλακιεσ
εχω αλλαξει δεκα δουλειεσ παιρνω ενα καρο φαρμακα επειδη το μυαλο μου ειναι κλουβιο

----------


## Lonely Heart

> ολα αυτα που λεσ τα ειχα κι εγω αλλα ειχα παρεεσ ενασ θεοσ ξερει αν ηταν νορμαλ τα παιδια που εκανα παρεα 
> η αν ειχαν μυαλο στο κεφαλι τουσ παντωσ εγω τα ειχα ολα αυτα και ελεγα και λεω βλακειεσ
> κι αυτο εξατιασ των σκεψεων μου νομιζω και του κεφαλιου μου του κλουβιου εχω κανει ενα καρο μαλακιεσ
> εχω αλλαξει δεκα δουλειεσ παιρνω ενα καρο φαρμακα επειδη το μυαλο μου ειναι κλουβιο


Μην αυτοχαρακτηριζεσαι έτσι ότι δηλαδή έχεις κλουβιο μυαλό.
Το θέμα δεν είναι τι έκανες και πως ήσουν το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα για να βελτιώσεις την ζωή σου.
Από ότι κατάλαβα για να παίρνεις χάπια έχεις πάει σε γιατρό. Άρα το πρώτο βήμα έχει γίνει,από εδώ και πέρα είναι στο χέρι σου να διεκδικήσεις μια καλύτερη ζωή.
Καλή προσπάθεια λοιπόν από εμένα και και καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## elis

ξερεισ ποσα χρονια το μυαλο μου ειναι κλουβιο δηλαδη δεν σκεφτομαι φυσιολογικα τουλαχιστον πεντε χρονια ξερεισ ποσα χρονια
παιρνω χαπια οχτω μερικεσ φορεσ εχω τοσο ασχημε σκεψεισ που παραλυω λιποθυμαω κλπ ξερεισ ποσα χαπια παιρνω για να σκεφτω βλακειεσ
οχι κατι εξυπνο απλα βλακειεσ μπασ και μπορεσω να πω μια κουβεντα σωστη τωρα τελευταια σκεφτομαι συνεχωσ βλακειεσ κι ειμαι χαρουμενοσ να φανταστεισ σα να σε λενε βλακα κι εσυ να λεσ καλυτερα βλακασ με μυαλο παρα εξυπνοσ τρελλοσ γιατι οντωσ εχω και κατι αναλαμπεσ που και που πεταω και κατι καλο αλλα γενικοτερα ειμαι βλακασ κι ειμαι χαρουμενοσ οχτω χρονια ελπιζω οτι θα γινω καλα δηλαδη εξυπνοσ ε σε πληροφορω και βλακασ μπορω να ζησω και κανω οτι μπορω απο δουλεια

----------


## elis

τελικο συμπερασμα για να ζησεισ χρειαζεται πιο πολυ η εμπειρια πρα η εξυπναδα με την εξυπναδα δεν πασ και πολυ μακρια με την εμπειρια πασ παντου

----------


## Lonely Heart

Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι είσαι βλάκας;
Αυτό είναι που σε θλιβει και σε έχει φέρει σε άσχημη κατάσταση;
Έχεις ακουστα τον όρο αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία;
Θέλω να σου πω ότι μπορεί να κάνεις και να λες βλακειες όχι γιατί είσαι βλάκας αλλά γιατί αυτό πιστεύεις για τον εαυτό σου.
Επίσης κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί από εμάς για τον εαυτό μας περνάν στο υποσυνείδητο....

Κι εγω αυτήν την άποψη έχω για τον εαυτό μου.
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστω όπως εσυ.
Ή στάση σου , μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση

----------


## arntaben

Ειι κι εγω 18 ειμαι αν ψαχνεις φιλη η καποιον να συζητας μου στελνεις μειλ η πμ οτι θες βεβαια εγω την σκοταδοφοβιαωτην ξεπερασα με ενα πιο ανκρθοδοξο τροπο οποτε δεν ξερω πολλα σχετικαβμε αυτο για ολα τα αλλα μεσα ειμαι ομως

----------


## elis

> Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι είσαι βλάκας;
> Αυτό είναι που σε θλιβει και σε έχει φέρει σε άσχημη κατάσταση;
> Έχεις ακουστα τον όρο αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία;
> Θέλω να σου πω ότι μπορεί να κάνεις και να λες βλακειες όχι γιατί είσαι βλάκας αλλά γιατί αυτό πιστεύεις για τον εαυτό σου.
> Επίσης κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί από εμάς για τον εαυτό μας περνάν στο υποσυνείδητο....
> 
> Κι εγω αυτήν την άποψη έχω για τον εαυτό μου.
> Αλλά δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστω όπως εσυ.
> Ή στάση σου , μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση


το μυαλο κουκλα μου ειναι εργαλειο αμα το καλλιεργησεισ μετα απο λιγα χρονια αρχιζει και κοβει
δε χρειαζεται να εισαι εξυπνοσ για να ζησεισ πιο πολυ χρειαζεται να εισαι ισοροπημενοσ σχετικα παρα εξυπνοσ
η εξυπναδα ειναι υπερτιμημενη εννοια κι εγω πρωσοπικα οι εξυπνοι μου την ψιλοσπανε

----------


## Lonely Heart

> Ειι κι εγω 18 ειμαι αν ψαχνεις φιλη η καποιον να συζητας μου στελνεις μειλ η πμ οτι θες βεβαια εγω την σκοταδοφοβιαωτην ξεπερασα με ενα πιο ανκρθοδοξο τροπο οποτε δεν ξερω πολλα σχετικαβμε αυτο για ολα τα αλλα μεσα ειμαι ομως


Αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις εδώ
[email protected]

----------


## Lonely Heart

> το μυαλο κουκλα μου ειναι εργαλειο αμα το καλλιεργησεισ μετα απο λιγα χρονια αρχιζει και κοβει
> δε χρειαζεται να εισαι εξυπνοσ για να ζησεισ πιο πολυ χρειαζεται να εισαι ισοροπημενοσ σχετικα παρα εξυπνοσ
> η εξυπναδα ειναι υπερτιμημενη εννοια κι εγω πρωσοπικα οι εξυπνοι μου την ψιλοσπανε


Τωρα σε καταλαβα
Ενδιαφερουσα αποψη εχεις.
Εγώ έχω Τα κόμπλεξ μου γιατι πιστεύω ότι είμαι χαζή. Τόσο καιρό πίστευα ότι ή εξυπνάδα είναι το παν,κι ότι όλοι αυτήν την άποψη έχουν.Ερχεσαι τώρα τωρα εσύ κι τα ισοπεδωνεις όλα.
Να είσαι καλά, θα το σκεφτώ κι έτσι

----------


## elis

εγω μια αποψη σου ειπα η εξυπναδα γενικα ειναι προσον αλλα λιγοι ειναι πραγματικα εξυπνοι οι υπολοιποι ειμαστε μετριοι μια μασ κοβει μια δε μασ κοβει τουσ εξυπνουσ φανταζομαι τουσ κοβει παντα σπανιο αυτο νομιζω

----------


## Lonely Heart

Ναι εξάλλου όσο λιγότερο έξυπνος είναι κάποιος τόσο πιο ευτυχισμένος είναι.
Κατ εμέ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το θετικο γεγονος που βλεπω ειναι οτι μιλας καθε φορα που σε πιανει αυτο..
τωρα επειδη δε ξερω περισσοτερα για αυτο το θεμα δυσκολευομαι να τοποθετιθω αλλα οστοσο λυσεις επαρχουν πολες απλα δεν ειναι ορατες παντα με τη πρωτη στο μυαλο μας αλλα αν συνεχισεις να μιλας καθε φορα που σε πιανει αυτο εγω βλεπω καπιος φως στο σκοταδι.....

----------


## Lonely Heart

Βασικά ο λόγος που μιλάω όταν με πιάνει είναι για να ξεχνιεμαι και να νιώθω ότι έχω παρέα και δεν είμαι μόνη.

----------


## Lonely Heart

Ο φόβος του σκοταδιού

Είμαι ένας άνδρας που περπατάει μόνος
Και όταν περπατάω ένα σκοτεινό δρόμο
Τη νύχτα ή κάνοντας βόλτα μέσα στο πάρκο

Όταν το φως αρχίζει να αλλάζει
Μερικές φορές νιώθω λίγο περίεργα
Λίγο αγχωμένος όταν είναι σκοτεινά

Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω ένα διαρκή φόβο ότι κάτι είναι πάντα κοντά
Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω μια φοβία ότι είναι πάντα εκεί

Έχεις ψηλαφίσει τον τοίχο με τα δάχτυλα σου
Και έχεις αισθανθείς το σβέρκο σου να ανατριχιάζει
Όταν ψάχνεις για το φως;

Μερικές φορές, όταν φοβάσαι να ρίξεις μια ματιά
Στη γωνία του δωματίου
Έχεις αισθανθεί ότι κάτι σε παρακολουθεί

Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω ένα διαρκή φόβο ότι κάτι είναι πάντα κοντά
Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω μια φοβία ότι είναι πάντα εκεί

Έχεις βρεθεί ποτέ μόνος σου τη νύχτα
Νόμισες ότι άκουσες βήματα πίσω σου
Και γύρισες και δεν είναι κανείς εκεί;

Και καθώς επιταχύνεις το βήμα σου
Το βρίσκεις δύσκολο να ξανακοιτάξεις
Επειδή είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιος είναι εκεί

Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω ένα διαρκή φόβο ότι κάτι είναι πάντα κοντά
Φόβος του σκοταδιού, φόβος του σκοταδιού
Έχω μια φοβία ότι είναι πάντα εκεί

Βλέποντας ταινίες τρόμου την προηγούμενη νύχτα
Αμφισβητώντας μάγγισες και δεισιδαιμονίες
Το άγνωστο προβληματίζει το νου σου

Ίσως ο νους σου παίζει παιχνίδια
Αισθάνεσαι και ξαφνικά τα μάτια σου καρφώνονται
Σε σκιές που χορεύουν από πίσω σου

Όταν περπατάω ένα σκοτεινό δρόμο
Είμαι ένας άνδρας που περπατάει μόνος του…

Οι στοίχοι του fear of the dark
Εκφράζουν πάνω κάτω την κατάσταση

----------

